# I'm Back and Here's Why . . .



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

In mid-April I stopped posting for several reasons that I won’t go in to here. I thought maybe I would just back away from SM. But I found myself reading posts every day because I wanted to keep up with what was happening to all the little fluff butts and their Mommies and Daddies that I cared about so much. So every day for the past several weeks, I have been an SM lurker.

I have been thinking about this and have realized that by being a lurker I was only “taking” from the forum and not “giving”. I took good advice but was not giving anything back. It seemed a bit too one-sided to me, so I have decided to post again. I may not be as prolific as before, but will offer my two cents (or even a nickel, sometimes) when I can. 

I cannot tell you how much I appreciate those who have written to me. I won’t name names as I don’t want to embarrass anyone, but I really appreciate those of you who have kept in touch over these past couple months.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I am really, really glad that you are back!!! The forum was definitely not the same without you







!!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm glad you decided to post again. Your knowledge has always been beneficial to me. And I have to agree, lurking and reading is a bit selfish...







. Or maybe not, I just like it better that you have decided to come back.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

HOORAY!!!!!!!














So glad you're back! You were missed.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Shar, I am really glad that you are back amongst your friends. I really did miss you and your wisdom.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Well so much for my "peeps are on vacation" theory.









WELCOME BACK HONEY! Sure have missed reading your pearls of wisdom and seeing those smiling faces of the doggies.

Happy way to end my evening, thank you.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

hammer time...












































































































welcome back


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm with Joe and everyone else, Sher - I'm really glad you're back.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

WELCOME BACK, i sure have missed those 2 white little cute faces


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm so glad to see you back. I've missed you. I have some good news to share with you about your breeder. I'll PM you.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I am glad to see you back too. I wondered where you had gone there was sort of an empty place here at SM


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

It is so good to see those cute little faces again!! Welcome back!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Welcome back! I just came back around a week or so ago myself. I lurked off and on as well. Anyway glad you are back too!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sher,
I'm really glad that you are back! Even though we've been in touch, I miss your posts.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Glad you're back.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

GLAD YOU ARE BACK! Missed ya!!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Sher,

I am so glad to see that you are back to posting. Although we were in touch it is so much better to have your wisdom back on the forum. I have missed your posts and agree with Joe.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Welcome Back














So glad you are back!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't know why you quit posting but welcome back! The more the merrier!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

YAY im so glad ur back!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

[attachment=7313:attachment] I am here kicking up my heels





























Sher, I am so happy you are posting again, I for one have missed your wisdom and encouraging posts, and also your two beautiful little fluffs.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

welcome back!!!!!!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Glad to see you back


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

yay! glad to see you back. i count on you to respond to my totally bizarre maltese questions!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

WELCOME BACK GIRLY!







We missed u!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so glad you're back [attachment=7314:attachment].I sure did miss you & the furkids.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I didn't have a welcome back so welcome will have to do









Glad to see you back


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice to see you back! I was wondering just yesterday what ever happened to Callie & Catchers mom. Glad to know everythings ok!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Since I just joined, I don't know what went on but glad you're here!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sher, so glad you decided to come back, you know how much I missed you. If it wouldn't have been for your words of wisdom I would have missed out on my Precious Matilda.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Since I just joined, I don't know what went on but glad you're here![/B]


i've been here for a while and also have no idea, lol, but we're glad you're back









and unless joe used up all the dancing chilis in his post....



























































































































































re-welcome.

ann marie and the "word maker upper!" buttercup


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi, how are you? I remember you and your girls from the other forum. 
Kerry


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

You have definately been missed. Glad you are back.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Well it's about time!







So glad you're back--it just wasn't the same around here without you and K/C!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sooooooo glad you are back. We missed you.
I was a lurker too on your Blog


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm so happy to hear you're back. You are a great asset to this forum.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> In mid-April I stopped posting for several reasons that I won't go in to here. I thought maybe I would just back away from SM. But I found myself reading posts every day because I wanted to keep up with what was happening to all the little fluff butts and their Mommies and Daddies that I cared about so much. So every day for the past several weeks, I have been an SM lurker.
> 
> I have been thinking about this and have realized that by being a lurker I was only "taking" from the forum and not "giving". I took good advice but was not giving anything back. It seemed a bit too one-sided to me, so I have decided to post again. I may not be as prolific as before, but will offer my two cents (or even a nickel, sometimes) when I can.
> 
> ...



*About time Sher!! Ive missed you and your words of wisdom and of course your fluff butts.

Im so glad you are back

[attachment=7322:attachment] [attachment=7322:attachment] [attachment=7322:attachment] [attachment=7322:attachment] [attachment=7322:attachment] 

Dede and Chloe from down under

~i'm gwad u is back too ~ Chloe







*


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Glad you are back!!

Andrea~


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

You know I missed you, Sher! Welcome back!








P.S. from Wally..."Thanks to you, I got CAKE! Mommy is forgetful sometimes..hmmmm...."


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm glad you're back, Sher.







I've already told you this, but.... the forum was lacking with out you. I've missed you.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Welcome back. It's great to see those sweet faces again.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

YAY!!!














So glad you're back Sher!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Yay







good to see those cutie pie's again & welcome back Sher


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

THIS IS GREAT!! GLAD YOUR BACK!!!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

<span style="color:#3333ff">It hasn't been the same without you and your little ones here







I am so glad you decided to come back









Hugs from Laurie and Indy














</span></span></span>


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Okay, Sher, let's see some new photos and please, please -- more videos of the little ones. I will alert Noelle that you are back and that she better straighten up and fly right. Oh! Wait ... it's **ME**  that needs to be better trained!









Welcome HOME!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Sher ~

You have no idea how happy I am that you've decided to start posting again.

You have been a dear and helpful friend to many on this forum, including myself









And are you kidding, a thread with soooo many dancing chilis!! I love the dancing chilis


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome Back!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Welcome back. I've missed seeing your signature with your precious babies.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

YIPPEE!!!!!! Oh I'm sooooooo glad you're back Sher!!!!!!!!!!!










































As it's been said before, the forum just wasn't the same without you. And I for one love your "2 or 5 cent" thoughts, opinions or whatever! You are a true asset to this place! Welcome back to Kallie and Catcher too!!!!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I have missed you, and am so glad you are back









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I HAVE TO JOIN IN THE PARTY, AGAIN SO GLAD YOU ARE BACK


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

<div align="center">



































You know how I feel! So nice to see K & C's little faces again too!!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

I'm glad your back, you have always been very helpful with my siggys and so on


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Welcome back! I had noticed you were no longer posting, but I didn't want to pry as to why so I just wanted to give you a big WELCOME BACK!!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Sher,








I don't know why you had to take a breather, but I am thrilled you are back. 
You rock!!!









~Carole, Bella, and Krista~*


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sher, I am glad to see you back. I have missed your posts and the pictures of your beautiful babies.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Sher, you know how happy I am to see you back posting. Welcome!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I am very glad that you are back







You were missed!!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, for heaven's sakes....Welcome Back....I don't know what's going on, usually don't, haha...but, don't want to miss out. on all the fun, of the dancing chili's!





























































































































































WELCOME BACK!!!!!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Glad your back...I love reading your posts. Ok I guess I can break the trend....here they come...


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

I am so glad your back on SM. You were missed!!!!! There are just some people that should never be allowed to ever leave the channel and your one of those people.

I have not been on as much either but try to at least read some posts at least once a week. Amazing how busy our lives can be.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Well I wondered where you were, glad you're back!


----------



## Lacie2 (Sep 23, 2005)

> I'm so glad to see you back. I've missed you. I have some good news to share with you about your breeder. I'll PM you.[/B]


Don't keep it a secret, that's my breeder also.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Glad you're back!


----------

